# Surf and Turf



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

NY Strips with Salt & Pepper




Main Lobster tails




Was gunna use some Maytag Blue, but they were out. Settled for Gorgonzola








NY Strip topped with Gargonzola, Maine Lobster tail w/ gee, Baby Spinach, fresh Potuguesse roll.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Dang Scotty Poo that looks fantastic!  Did you make ghee for the lobster?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dang Scotty Poo that looks fantastic!  Did you make ghee for the lobster?


Yeah. ghee. Wife licks the full strength butter with hers. I like it clarified.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to see that along with some Wolfe Nuts!  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to see that along with some Wolfe Nuts!  8-[[/quote:2izcbzxb]

Uhhh yeah.... I meant LIKES ... psycho. :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

:grin:  :grin: 

A Freudian slip is when you say one thing and mean a mother.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 10, 2006)

ohhhh maaaaaan that looks awesome...  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to see that along with some Wolfe Nuts!  8-[[/quote:2iv5mt9f]

 
Steaks look good :!: 
My wife licks seafood, I dont care for it much :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 10, 2006)

If I'm ever in the circumstance of ordering a "last meal", that's it, along with some other appetizers, of course.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Steaks look good :!: 
My wife licks seafood, I dont care for it much :!:[/quote:wfnxebgf]

Nick told me you like "lap eel".  Any truth to that??


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Steaks look good :!: 
My wife licks seafood, I dont care for it much :!:[/quote:9wf7dvef]

Nick told me you like "lap eel".  Any truth to that??[/quote:9wf7dvef]

 :lmao:  Bastard :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Scotty, that was awesome.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 10, 2006)

how'd you cook the tails?  time, temp & method?  I have never cooked lobster tails but want to.. just dont want to screw em up.

the gorgonzola.. did you mix it with butter or just melt it on top?

and also.. humor me.. what is gee? or ghee?

man, I dream about meals like that


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> how'd you cook the tails?  time, temp & method?  I have never cooked lobster tails but want to.. just dont want to screw em up.
> 
> the gorgonzola.. did you mix it with butter or just melt it on top?
> 
> ...



Split the shells down the back (de-turd if needed), and pour in a little EVOO and chopped garlic. I just throw em on semi direct .. with the fat part facing the coals. Cook fin side down for for 3 minutes, flip and cook open side down for 2. Don't let em overcook.

The Gorgonzola was mixed with the butter til creamy, a dollop was place on the steak and sent under the broiler just til the cheese started to melt.

Ghee is just clarified butter. Simmer butter until the milk solids settle to the bottom and skim off the fat to use. No need to refrigerate.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's how you make Ghee.

1 pound butter

Place butter in medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring butter to boil. This takes approximately 2 to 3 minutes. Once boiling, reduce heat to medium. The butter will form a foam which will disappear. Ghee is done when a second foam forms on top of butter, and the butter turns golden. Approximately 7 to 8 minutes. Brown milk solids will be in bottom of pan. Gently pour into heatproof container through fine mesh strainer or cheesecloth. Store in airtight container being sure to keep free from moisture. Ghee does not need refrigeration and will keep in airtight container for up to 1 month.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Here's how you make Ghee.
> 
> 1 pound butter
> 
> Place butter in medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring butter to boil. This takes approximately 2 to 3 minutes. Once boiling, reduce heat to medium. The butter will form a foam which will disappear. Ghee is done when a second foam forms on top of butter, and the butter turns golden. Approximately 7 to 8 minutes. Brown milk solids will be in bottom of pan. Gently pour into heatproof container through fine mesh strainer or cheesecloth. Store in airtight container being sure to keep free from moisture. Ghee does not need refrigeration and will keep in airtight container for up to 1 month.


If you put cheese in it would it be called "Ghee Wiz" 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Man Scotty ole boy, that looks great.  BRAVO.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice job Scotty! Larry made a mistake, he was the one who like lap eel!


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Scotty! Larry made a mistake, he was the one who like lap eel!



Damn you Nick!  I guess Cappy was telling the truth about you afterall!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":9knz6zn7]Nice job Scotty! Larry made a mistake, he was the one who like lap eel!



Damn you Nick!  I guess Cappy was telling the truth about you afterall!  [/quote:9knz6zn7]


----------



## john pen (Apr 10, 2006)

Steak and lobster..my two favorites...Looks awesome Scott..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Scotty! Larry made a mistake, he was the one who like lap eel!


I heard he LICKS lap eel. 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! I heard the same.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2006)

scotty very ncie dinner. I need to know howed you cook the lobster?


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

Link,
He told how in a post above.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Finney I guess the food porn was to much for me and i just jump to ask and not  read any more.


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Thanks Finney I guess the food porn was to much for me and i just jump to ask and not  read any more.


I know that feeling brother.  No problem. :!:


----------

